
Laser Damage on Image Sensor from Tattoo Removal Laser - fezz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3MzObRgaA0
======
bradknowles
For that brief moment when the laser flashes, it is pretty bright. Makes sense
to me that it could damage a camera sensor, since it can probably do that to
your retinas, too.

There’s a reason why you’re supposed to wear eye protection whenever you’re
working with certain types and classes of laser.

